# Sousei no Onmyouji



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2013)

Chapter 1 
Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2013)

A shame: I like the art of the environments and monsters, but the main character designs, particularly the faces, are a bit off-putting. 
Although every artist develops over time so I might come back to read it if it runs for a while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2013)

Heh, that was a very fun read.  This seems like a very interesting series.  I'll be keeping up with this.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 6, 2014)

The ending to the second chapter really changed my perspective on the series a lot! I was trying really hard not to dislike the series for being an incredibly generic battle manga to a fault, but now that twist/gimmick of the series has finally been revealed I think I might really like this series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 12, 2014)

Chapter 3 is out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2014)

Heh, so chapter two ending was that they weren't the Miko but were the ones that are to be responsible for birthing the Miko. 

For chapter three's ending panel, I' m guess that's going to be the series first serious antagonist.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 29, 2014)

Volume 1 cover


----------



## Nanja (Feb 1, 2014)

So I was enjoying this. It seems pretty decent and might have potential.

I have a question for readers: Is anyone else turned off at the apparent fact that these two are basically pawns in some selective breeding gambit to produce an exorcist that will be the real savior? It makes me feel like I'm just reading a non-consequential prologue to the main event.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Feb 1, 2014)

Just gave it a read, pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Roman (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a lot of hope for this one. I really, REALLY liked Binbougami so I'm pretty confident this will only get better, and it's already really good.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 9, 2014)

will be giving this a try coz the main girl looks like the one from gosick

i dont like how the mc has an arm that looks like it came from project arms tho


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Volume 2 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 8, 2014)

Chapter 128
Pretty interesting chapter, really enjoying this series so far.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 14, 2014)

placing an arm towards  his chest
Fucking intense


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Aug 14, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> placing an arm towards  his chest
> Fucking intense



I looked at the raws last week (you can find up to ch.10 in other places) ..... prepare your butt cheeks everyone, you are in a for a ride ...the hooded guys identity... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



* Is batman!*  No but seriously don't look if you don't want to know.
*Spoiler*: __ 



What a terrible brother Benio has. He's a grade *A* backstabbing poer hungry SoB  Of course this is just from the facial reactions, and piecing together manga tropes.







Can't wait for ch.9 and ch.10 to come out.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 14, 2014)

Ahhh yeah, was just about to make a thread for this manga. Glad to see others knew of it's quality


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 5, 2014)

Volume 3 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2014)

Volume 4 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 25, 2015)

Volume 5 cover


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2015)

Interesting, this series is set for a July release from VIz Media.  I'm hoping it does well in the sells.


----------



## rajin (Jul 4, 2016)

*Chapter 224

Chapter 224*


----------



## Blαck (Aug 6, 2016)

Glad to see this thread still breathing


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 9, 2016)

I think this series doesn't get enough exposure, I do hope that due to the anime we'll get more translations of the manga now.


----------



## Roman (Aug 10, 2016)

I hope Benio will regain her power before long. I do wonder why her guardian happened to be an impurity tho


----------



## rajin (Sep 3, 2016)

Chapter 2


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 3, 2016)

Ugh, read this series too quickly and Jaiminisbox is lagging


----------



## rajin (Nov 4, 2016)

35


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 6, 2016)

It's a really great series, I checked out a few chapters to see if it would be worth my time. I put it on my to read list once I finish Medals Box and Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 6, 2016)

This series doesn't get the attention it deserves...


----------



## rajin (Dec 31, 2016)

Chapter 103


----------

